# Dw15



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

I keep getting this DW15 error message when I am connected to the Internet.When I click on cose the message chages to error in I explore. I then have to reboot. All very annoying and mystifying to me. I have Windows 98SE. IE 6.512 megSDRAM. Any ideas anyone?
All suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi Nita,

dw15.exe is related to Microsoft Application Error Reporting. I have read that it sometimes gives an error if Kazaar is on the system - is this the case with you? 

If it is I suggest that you remove Kazaar and see if this solves your problem.

If no Kazaar:

You could search for dw15.exe ...Start > Find type in dw15.exe .. locate the file and rename it dw15old.exe. 

See if this stops the error message popping up.

This will not solve your problem it is a "work around" - somebody else may have a more positive suggestion.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

What is Kazaar?
I did a search and couldn't find it.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

1069 meant Kazaa


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the correction MFDnSC 

It is commonly used to exchange MP3 music files over the Internet. I think you would know if you had it although a search would confirm.

Start > Find ..kazaa.. If nothing is found it isn't on your system.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Haven't got kazaar


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Am still hoping someone will come up with an answer to this problem. Is there a way of uninstalling IE and rteinstalling it. If so How please, these error messages really are a terrible nuisance and time waster. Would it help if I did a hijack this log?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry that you are still having problems 

Did you try searching for dw15.exe and renaming it?

Another option, as this is related to Internet Explorer or Media PLayer, you could try FireFox as a web browser. http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/

I know it is not solving your problem - but it may be a way around it.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

There is an Internet Explorer repair tool here:

Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Information > Tools

It may be worth a try.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks I have just renamed the Dw15 as you suggest but then came up with an Iexplore error message. We'll see what happens. I have tried several times to use the IE repair tool sometimes it says it can't be repaired sometimes it seems to go thro' the process. I'll have another go and keep you posted.


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

OK the Dw15 error doesn't come up any more but despite having used the IE repair tool I keep getting error and illegal operation messages on Internet Explorer. Any Ideas on what to do next?


----------



## cgesicki (Feb 10, 2006)

see if u can uninstall/reinstall IE6


----------



## Nita (Feb 3, 2004)

Is that on my windows 98 disk?


----------

